# my new birds



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Just wanted to share a pic of my new birds that I won at the Louisville auction...Jasper and Jasmine...these pictures do not do them justice! They are beautiful!


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice whites. We didnt make it to Louisville this year, money didn't allow. Who did the birds come from?
Also, are you coming to the Lebanon show this coming weekend? Or Greenville SC the following week?
Again nice birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a perfect pose!! WELL DONE!!

Your birds are really beautiful!!

Sending all our best!

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful! Shi, looks like Woe has some eye candy to stare at


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

wcooper said:


> Nice whites. We didnt make it to Louisville this year, money didn't allow. Who did the birds come from?
> Also, are you coming to the Lebanon show this coming weekend? Or Greenville SC the following week?
> Again nice birds.


Thanks, I'm very proud of them! A. Turcotte put them up for auction and when I saw them it was love at first site! I wanted them so bad, but didn't think I would ever win them. lol I will be in Lebanon, but SC is just too far.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We have a couple shows coming up in NC if that's any closer  Greensboro and Winston-salem.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hey Jan, at least you can tell them apart from the others. They are the ones with the fluffy slippers. LOL. Beautiful birds BTW.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> We have a couple shows coming up in NC if that's any closer  Greensboro and Winston-salem.


No they are just too far away...thank goodness!  Because I'm sure I would see something that I wanted at those shows too.  I had to go to Louisville to see the all the birds in person so I could fine tune my WISH LIST because I don't have room for all the breeds I would like to have! Jay3 is right... birds are like potato chips...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing such beauties.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Hey Jan, at least you can tell them apart from the others. They are the ones with the fluffy slippers. LOL. Beautiful birds BTW.


So true, I'm just curious as to how we're gonna keep those slippers clean!?! LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Noahs helper said:


> So true, I'm just curious as to how we're gonna keep those slippers clean!?! LOL


By keeping the loft clean.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Noahs helper said:


> No they are just too far away...thank goodness!  Because I'm sure I would see something that I wanted at those shows too.  I had to go to Louisville to see the all the birds in person so I could fine tune my WISH LIST because I don't have room for all the breeds I would like to have! Jay3 is right... birds are like potato chips...


Just turn over all cash, checks, and credit cards before attending! That's what my fam makes me do! Good thing, too, although it is painful to walk away from a nice bird! They are gorgeous by the way!


----------

